# READ FIRST: Thread starting tips



## Raaabo (Oct 12, 2010)

When posting in this forum, remember the following:

*What should be posted here:*
If you're looking to buy a camera, camcorder, accessories for photography, lenses, flashes, cases, et al., and even if you're buying software for touching up, stitching panoramas together, etc, all of it is fair game here. This is our little digital photography corner on the Digit Forum.

*What shouldn't be posted here:*
Anything not related to digital photography / video recording.

An few examples are given to clarify it all: 
"Which mac is best for photographers"  -- to be posted in Hardware Discussions forum. 

"Do you use picasa?" -- Software discussions forum

"Tips for EOS 550D shooters" -- Tutorials forum

"Canon EOS 550D" -- this forum, if it's buying advice you want / want to give, but Technology news forum if you're sharing launch news...

*Remember to search first:*
Someone might already have posted about the product model you're interested in, so a search will save you and us a lot of time.

*Thread tips:*
When creating a thread, also remember to use a short and simple thread title. It's best to use the <brand> <model number> naming convention.
For example, "Apple iPhone 4G" is a lot better than, say, "Help! should i buy the 4g apple iphone???!?"
This will make your thread easier to find and more people will reply to it.

_Disclaimer: The views here are of the members, and not of Team Digit (unless the member is part of the Team Digit usergroup)_


----------

